# Awesome Hobby Lobby Sling Enclosures



## CyclingSam (Jul 9, 2016)

Here are some sling enclosures that I made from Hobby Lobby display cases. I think they look pretty cool. I'll see how my slings like them. The pop of the deli cup lids always freaks them out.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 9, 2016)

Whoops! Accidentally duplicated a few pictures.


----------



## EulersK (Jul 9, 2016)

Where in the store did you find these, specifically? Do you have the brand name or an item number? How much did you pay? I'd love to pick some up for myself.

Completely unrelated note: Go Huskers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 9, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Where in the store did you find these, specifically? Do you have the brand name or an item number? How much did you pay? I'd love to pick some up for myself.
> 
> Completely unrelated note: Go Huskers


They are always right near the model cars and planes. Here is a link to many that they offer. http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=display+cases

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 9, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Where in the store did you find these, specifically? Do you have the brand name or an item number? How much did you pay? I'd love to pick some up for myself.
> 
> Completely unrelated note: Go Huskers


Just caught the "Go Huskers!" Haha! Hopefully its a good season cause its my last year as a UNL student!


----------



## EulersK (Jul 9, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Just caught the "Go Huskers!" Haha! Hopefully its a good season cause its my last year as a UNL student!


I graduated back in 2014, it was a great school. I was there the first year that they were part of the Big Ten. Quite a commotion those Lincolnites made, I'll tell you. What's your major? I was in Mathematics. 

Thanks for the info on those enclosures, you better believe I'll be getting some soon.


----------



## EulersK (Jul 9, 2016)

@viper69 
Check these out. They look like they're friction locking, and the price isn't terrible. I'm especially drawn towards the one for terrestrials, AMAC boxes have dropped the ball on that particular shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 9, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I graduated back in 2014, it was a great school. I was there the first year that they were part of the Big Ten. Quite a commotion those Lincolnites made, I'll tell you. What's your major? I was in Mathematics.
> 
> Thanks for the info on those enclosures, you better believe I'll be getting some soon.


I'm over at the College of Law on East Campus finishing my J.D.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 9, 2016)

EulersK said:


> @viper69
> Check these out. They look like they're friction locking, and the price isn't terrible. I'm especially drawn towards the one for terrestrials, AMAC boxes have dropped the ball on that particular shape.


You mean Sam's find? If so, they were already found here by @bryverine http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/ 

Check out his PDF file, pretty well done.

The only reason I haven't obtained them is because the lids come off so smoothly, for slings prob OK. But for some of my larger Ts, I think they could lift the lid, not willing to chance it really. I think the boxes are a good intermediate size for 2-4" Avics.

I haven't had the time to make one like Bry did just yet.

@EulersK  IF you get them, check the company website FIRST. They often have 50% off coupon/item/day. Print as many as you want and go several days in a row.

Sometimes they have RUBs too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 9, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> They are always right near the model cars and planes. Here is a link to many that they offer. http://www.hobbylobby.com/search/?text=display+cases


Thanks for the template. I presume for the baseball container? Nice video I like that you put a condiment cup there for perspective w/the Matchbox container. Good video as always. Nice setups too!

Sam I'd be reluctant to use the hides that you nicely made because they may be too heavy for slings. A cave in w/your sub, could cause injury w/the hide's weight being they have stones. Better off with cork, OR you could can use PVC (SUPER cheap), hot glue sub onto it, or cocofiber pad and then moss on top if you like. I use this for Ts that are about 2"-4" at times. Mostly smaller end.

One more note on the PVC. I take a fine grit sandpaper and roughen up the inside a bit so the T has something to grab onto should they want to. It's more important for arboreals than terrestrials, but I do it the land lovers too. It also provides micro-anchor points for webbing.

For Ts less than 2" I let them build their own home. I lay down the sub and add in cork bark pieces or chips depending upon size of T, and let them take over and do their thing, much easier for me at least.

I think the hides are cute don't get me wrong, just seem a bit dangerous.

For water bowls, you MAY want to look into this http://www.tarantulasus.com/showthread.php/4353-A-tip-for-a-Tip-resistant-water-dish

I use the method shown in that link very effectively. I should add, I use little paint holders from Michael's so that I can put more water into the bowl, less time filling etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 9, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> I'm over at the College of Law on East Campus finishing my J.D.


Wow, very nice! Their law program is no joke. The East campus is gorgeous, I only ever had a single class there. I personally prefer the concrete forest of City campus, though.



viper69 said:


> You mean Sam's find? If so, they were already found here by @bryverine http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cheap-enclosure-8-16-9-x4-x4.280587/
> 
> Check out his PDF file, pretty well done.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's right! He actually gave me that PDF, I completely forgot about it. Yeah, if they just slide right off, then I'm not interested. Sticking with RUB's, I suppose!


----------



## viper69 (Jul 10, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Wow, very nice! Their law program is no joke. The East campus is gorgeous, I only ever had a single class there. I personally prefer the concrete forest of City campus, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right! He actually gave me that PDF, I completely forgot about it. Yeah, if they just slide right off, then I'm not interested. Sticking with RUB's, I suppose!


They slide off significantly more easy than AMAC lids. I'd test them out yourself and see what you think. I suspect I'm going to do the same.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice!  I love these and I'm working on an enclosure with the cases right now, I'm using the plans made by @bryverine. I had a few mishaps, one with superglue (I ordered the acrylic adhesive. I learned) and then my husband INSISTED the skill saw would be fabulous for cutting the lid into thirds. Yikes. Didn't work so well!  I tend to do DIY projects in this trial and error type way!


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 10, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Nice!  I love these and I'm working on an enclosure with the cases right now, I'm using the plans made by @bryverine. I had a few mishaps, one with superglue (I ordered the acrylic adhesive. I learned) and then my husband INSISTED the skill saw would be fabulous for cutting the lid into thirds. Yikes. Didn't work so well!  I tend to do DIY projects in this trial and error type way!


I used a Dremel cutting wheel and went really slow to make cuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 10, 2016)

Cool. I have a dremel but not a cutting wheel. I should get one. On my second try I used a hacksaw and went slowly and it was fine. 

It's fun working on these and very cool to see what other folks come up with.


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Jul 14, 2016)

These look awesome. What were the prices on them?


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 14, 2016)

TarantulasWorld said:


> These look awesome. What were the prices on them?


Note that you can almost always get a 40% off for a single item.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Model-Kits/Display-Cases/6-Piece-Display-Case-Pack/p/903
For a 6 pack

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Ho...eball-Display-Case-with-Plastic-Base/p/108343

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Model-Kits/Display-Cases/Clear-Baseball-Display-Case/p/910

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Ho...ay-Cases/Basketball-Soccer-Display-Case/p/913

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Model-Kits/Display-Cases/Crystal-Clear-Display-Case/p/916

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Ho...es/13-x-5-1-2-x-5-Standard-Display-Case/p/906

http://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Ho...Cases/15-1-2-x-7-x-6-Clear-Display-Case/p/909


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 15, 2016)

I just finished these- my kid took an extra long nap so I actually finished them!  They aren't perfect but I like them and can't beat the price. I followed @bryverine's pdf pretty closely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bryverine (Jul 15, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I just finished these- my kid took an extra long nap so I actually finished them!  They aren't perfect but I like them and can't beat the price. I followed @bryverine's pdf pretty closely.


Those look pretty snazzy! If you have any suggestions for improvements, please post them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angron (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow, I'm going to have to stop by Hobby Lobby soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm stoked!  I'm going to make one more because I want to have two enclosures ready for new T coming next month, not sure what size she'll require.

My issues were mainly equipment related and human error related. I made a few shortcuts the first time around and it didn't work well, so I went back to your recommendations.  Saw slowly.  And drill quickly. Be very patient with the gluing. The glue isn't great when you look up close. I will try a syringe next time like you suggested. Using a dremel worked fine for cutting the 45 degree angle for the hinge. I don't have a cutting but, I used a sanding but and it was fine. This acrylic scratches very easily so I found that putting a cloth between the box and the clamps I used while sawing and drilling helped.

Your instructions were very helpful and easy to follow. I did a "messy" version and got the feel for it and then made these two. Thanks for putting together the instructions @bryverine!


----------

